# South America resort recommendations?



## DebBrown (Jul 15, 2007)

We'd like to visit South America but I'm not familiar enough with the various countries, the geography, tourist attractions, etc. to know which resorts would be desirable for us.  We probably don't want a resort on a isolated beach because we want to see the country.

Anyone have any experience to share?  I'm particularly interested in resorts that trade with II and knowing what type of tourism is close by.

Thanks!
Deb


----------



## Jim&Ann (Jul 16, 2007)

*Uruguay*

It's been a while since we've been to Punta del Este, but this is one of our favorite places - it tends to be busy with Argentinians and Brazilians during their summer season - much quieter (and cooler) during our summers.

There is always has good food to eat, the Uruguayans are wonderful people, and good beaches/boating/excursions in the area.

Piriopolis, between Montevideo and Punta del Este, is a great stop if you have time.  Flights from the US to Montevideo are relatively common, and you can always take the hydrofoil across the river from Buenos Aires if you prefer to fly in there.

Happy travels!


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to post!  I actually think I've seen that resort or at least area online.  I'll do a bit more research.

Deb


----------



## Laurie (Jul 18, 2007)

Deb,

I've never been to South America yet, and also am not an II member. But  the town of San Carlos de Bariloche, Argentina is on my list of someday destinations - in/near Patagonia mountains, lakes, a large tourist center. We could do summer hiking there over our winter, or you could ski in our summer if you ski, and RCI has lots of attractive-looking resorts there.

This website has some info and a map of location:
www.interpatagonia.com/bariloche/index_i.html


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Laurie, Thanks for the information and the link.  The area looks beautiful!  My son had been interested in a winter expedition through Patagonia a few years back.  I would not enjoy the winter but the summer looks great.  Do you know how warm it gets?  We'd be thinking about a Christmas break trip.

Tuggers, any more ideas?

Deb


----------

